# Winterhose mit Polster,Fußschlaufen und Windschutz gesucht



## log11 (14. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

für die kommende Wintersaison suche ich eine körpernah geschnittene warme Radhose mit Fußschlaufen (verhindert effektiv das Hochrutschen der Hose) sowie mit Windschutz im Frontbereich und Sitzposter.
Was ist da P/L am ehesten zu empfehlen?
Besten Dank für Eure Tipps.


----------



## scylla (14. Oktober 2011)

Gore Fusion gibts grad recht "günstig"
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k968/a39870/fusion-so-bibtights-mit-alpx-sitzpolster-schwarz.html

Aber warum unbedingt mit Polster? Ich finde es praktischer, wenn die warme Überzieh-Hose kein Polster hat. Da kommt dann einfach eine kurze Sommer-Radhose mit Polster drunter!
Erstens günstiger, zweitens sitzt das Polster so imho besser, drittens hat man nicht so viel Wäsche wenn man täglich fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldwild (14. Oktober 2011)

http://www.amazon.de/SHIMANO-ORIGIN...sr_1_2?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1318574708&sr=1-2

bin recht zufrieden, trage aber meistens noch Knielinge im Winter zusätzlich drunter kann daher in diesem Bereich nicht sagen ob sie auch ohne dicht genug ist.

Unbedingt eine Nummer größer bestellen, fallen recht klein aus.


----------



## log11 (14. Oktober 2011)

Bei der SHIMANO Herren ORIGINALS Trägerhose Winter schreckt mich die Bewertung ab. Angeblich sind die Trittschlaufen für die Füße viel zu klein.
Stimmt das? Und Windabweisend ist die meines Wissens auch nicht.
Was ist denn z.Bsp. von der zu halten?

http://lottestyle.de/sportbekleidung/437-radhose-lang-winter-traegerhose-softshell-sr46.html


----------



## Toolkid (14. Oktober 2011)

log11 schrieb:


> ...mit Fußschlaufen (verhindert effektiv das Hochrutschen der Hose) ...



Bei einer Hose mit passender Beinlänge rutscht (zumindest bei mir) auch ohne Fußschlaufen nix. Im Zweifelsfall sind solche Dinger mit ein bißchen breitem Gummiband auch schnell angenäht.

Ansonsten halte dich an das was Scylla sagt. Eine Hose ohne Polster kann man auch zu Laufen oder als wärmende Schicht unter normaler Kleidung anziehen.


----------



## log11 (14. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe das bereits probiert mit normaler Laufhose und drüber ne kurze Radhose. Ist mir nichts. Ich finde das sitzt nicht sonderlich gut.


----------



## scylla (14. Oktober 2011)

log11 schrieb:


> Ich habe das bereits probiert mit normaler Laufhose und drüber ne kurze Radhose. Ist mir nichts. Ich finde das sitzt nicht sonderlich gut.



... ist klar, dass das nicht "sitzt" ... weil du's falschrum gemacht hast. zieh mal die kurze hose drunter!


----------



## log11 (14. Oktober 2011)

Hmm, ich sehe das öfters, daß Leute mit Laufhosen und drüber gezogenen kurzen Hosen fahren. Dann machen die das wohl alle falsch. 
Aber verrutscht die kurze Hose unter der Laufhose denn nicht? Könnte mir gut vorstellen daß die beim Pedalieren nach oben rutscht und dann Falten wirft.
Falsch?


----------



## dubbel (14. Oktober 2011)

das habe ich bis heute nicht verstanden, was das soll mit der radhose drüber.


----------



## scylla (14. Oktober 2011)

log11 schrieb:


> Hmm, ich sehe das öfters, daß Leute mit Laufhosen und drüber gezogenen kurzen Hosen fahren. Dann machen die das wohl alle falsch.
> Aber verrutscht die kurze Hose unter der Laufhose denn nicht? Könnte mir gut vorstellen daß die beim Pedalieren nach oben rutscht und dann Falten wirft.
> Falsch?



die verrutscht höchstens, wenn sie ohne lange hose drüber auch schon verrutscht = schlecht sitzt.
ansonsten kein problem!

man muss nicht alles nachmachen, was man so sieht


----------



## norman68 (14. Oktober 2011)

log11 schrieb:


> Hmm, ich sehe das öfters, daß Leute mit Laufhosen und drüber gezogenen kurzen Hosen fahren. Dann machen die das wohl alle falsch.
> Aber verrutscht die kurze Hose unter der Laufhose denn nicht? Könnte mir gut vorstellen daß die beim Pedalieren nach oben rutscht und dann Falten wirft.
> Falsch?



Ich denke ehr das die Beinlinge anhaben zu ihrer kurzen Hose.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (14. Oktober 2011)

leider nein.


----------



## 80er (14. Oktober 2011)

http://www.bobshop.de/Maenner/Radho...-Traegerhose-Performance-Line-II-schwarz.html


http://www.bobshop.de/Maenner/Radho.../Bobteam-lange-Traegerhose-schwarz-weiss.html


fahre eine, zwar modell 2009 und kann nicht klagen. 

Grüße


----------



## log11 (14. Oktober 2011)

@80er, danke für die Links. Interessante Hose. Fährst Du die mit oder ohne winddichter Front? Soweit ich gesehen habe unterscheiden die sichja nur durch die Winddurchlässigkeit im Frontbereich. Ist sicher bei kalten zugigen Wetter von Vorteil vorne etwas weniger Luft durchzulassen.


----------



## waldwild (15. Oktober 2011)

Kannst recht haben mit der Winddurchlässigkeit, fahre auch immer ein Knielange Short drüber. Kann ich generell für den Winter empfehlen. Mit der Größe der Fußschlaufen, eigentlich bräuchte ich M hab die Hose aber in L und XL  passen mir beide. Bei Plattfüßen also lieber zwei Nummern größer.


----------



## 80er (15. Oktober 2011)

fahre ohne windschutz, und hauptsächlich mit dem Rennrad, auf dem MTB wird es mein erster winter.


----------



## log11 (15. Oktober 2011)

@waldwild, ja aus eigener Erfahrung.  Hab noch ne ältere lange Radhose, die ansich noch ordentlich ist für die Übergangszeit. Aber 0 Windschutz. Wenn es etwas stürmt zieht es unangenehm an der Front.
Die Bobteam Performance Line 2 ist schon das, was ich mir vorstelle. Schade nur, daß ich dann für den Laden zwangsläufig Werbung fahre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 80er (15. Oktober 2011)

dann gibt es noch Hosen von den großen sugoi , assos , gore einfach mal stöbern, die sind schön schwarz 

Grüße


----------



## log11 (15. Oktober 2011)

Servus zusammen,

bin heute überraschend im lokalen Karstadt Sport fündig geworden. Gore Bike Wear Contest II WS Bibtights und der Größe M hat perfekt gepasst.

http://shop.radsport-prandl.de/prod...e-Wear-Contest-II-WS-Bibtights-2010-2011.html

Und dann von 149 auf 100 reduziert da 2010er Modell. Da konnte ich nicht wiederstehen und hab zugeschlagen. 
Bin mal gleich ne 30km Runde geradelt. Sitzt perfekt und hält super warm. Bei 11Grad war es fast zu warm. Denke mal bis zarte Minusgrade ist die fahrbar.
Trotzdem danke für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## AlbertBikestein (15. Oktober 2011)

norman68 schrieb:


> Ich denke ehr das die Beinlinge anhaben zu ihrer kurzen Hose.



ja das glaub ich auch  also ich mach das so, dass ich die lange anliegende winterrad hose drunter zieh und drüber meine weite Radhose.


----------



## dre (15. Oktober 2011)

dubbel schrieb:


> das habe ich bis heute nicht verstanden, was das soll mit der radhose drüber.



... das hat noch kein normaler Mensch verstanden. Hatte zu diesem Thema mal einen eigenen Fred eröffnet. Und da habe ich gelernt, dass es wohl wichtig sei, zu sehen welcher Baumarkt oder welches Nagelstudio den falsch behosten Biker mit nix sponsert.


----------



## AlbertBikestein (16. Oktober 2011)

AlbertBikestein schrieb:


> ja das glaub ich auch  also ich mach das so, dass ich die lange anliegende winterrad hose drunter zieh und drüber meine *weite Radhose*.



damit meine ich nicht so eine gepolsterte sondern meine DH/FR hose.


----------



## Hofbiker (16. Oktober 2011)

Servus,

Ich habe mit dieser Hose einmal anständig investiert und viel Freude beim Biken! Sollte es doch einmal extrem kalt sein dann verwende ich noch die Funktion Skiunterwäsche von Odlo! Damit steht bei den kommenden Temperaturen nichts mehr im Wege!


----------



## Feddagawwl (16. Oktober 2011)

Sorry für meine komische Frage .. hat man nur eine solche Hose an + Unterwäsche? Halten die Hosen so warm ? Bin da noch etwas grün hinter den Ohren!


----------



## scylla (17. Oktober 2011)

Feddagawwl schrieb:


> Sorry für meine komische Frage .. hat man nur eine solche Hose an + Unterwäsche? Halten die Hosen so warm ? Bin da noch etwas grün hinter den Ohren!



Windstopper-Sachen bzw. Softshell halten schon ganz ordentlich warm, zumal man sich ja bewegt. Wenn man länger mal stehen bleibt und es ordentlich kalt ist friert man natürlich schon. Ist man aber so warm angezogen, dass man bei einer Pause nicht friert, schwitzt man beim fahren sehr schnell, und dann wird's erst recht kalt und bis zu Hause unter der heißen Dusche auch nie wieder richtig warm, wenn man erst mal nass ist. Also lieber tendentiell etwas dünner anziehen, dafür mit gescheiter Wind-undurchlässiger Kleidung (am meisten kühlt man durch den Wind, also "Windchill", aus, nicht so sehr nur durch die reine Kälte der unbewegten Luft), und durchs Strampeln warm werden  

Außerdem ist es natürlich auch noch eine Frage des persönlichen Kälteempfindens und der Außentemperaturen! Wenn's kälter wird, oder wenn man empfindlicher ist, einfach mehr drüber ziehen. Das Zwiebelprinzip ist imho immer noch am besten geeignet. Also nicht eine Lage moppelig warmer Klamotten, sondern lieber mehrere dünnere Lagen übereinander. Hält durch das zusätzliche Luftpolster dazwischen erstens besser warm, und lässt sich zweitens auch auf dem Trail "anpassen" (also je nachdem einfach mal eine Lage aus- oder anziehen). 
Basis ist bei mir immer eine kurze Polster-Radhose die ich auch im Sommer trage. Dazu bzw. darüber dann halt eine lange Windstopper-Hose, oder Beinlinge, oder Thermo-Unterwäsche, oder für ganz "harte" Tage noch eine Freeride-Short über alles drüber.
Natürlich immer in der richtigen Reihenfolge, sprich die Polsterhose zu unterst !


----------



## Feddagawwl (17. Oktober 2011)

@ scylla

Danke für die ausführliche Antwort! Jetzt bin ich schonmal um einiges schlauer!


----------



## Stefan210 (29. Oktober 2011)

log11 schrieb:


> ... Bike Wear Contest II WS Bibtights und der Größe M hat perfekt gepasst.
> 
> http://shop.radsport-prandl.de/prod...e-Wear-Contest-II-WS-Bibtights-2010-2011.html
> 
> ... 2010er Modell ...



Ich spiele momentan mit dem Gedanken, mir (177cm/65kg) dieselbe Hose online zu kaufen. Allerdings bin ich mir momentan noch unsicher wegen der Größe - ich hatte bereits schon mal früher eine kurze Hose von Bike in M gekauft, die dann doch etwas knapp war.

Dürfte man fragen, wie groß/schwer du bist? Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Epitax (30. Oktober 2011)

@Stefan210:
Bei gleichen Daten (178/66) habe ich bei Gore Größe L.


----------



## MC² (3. November 2011)

Servus zusammen, 

ich bin auch auf der Suche nach ner vernünftigen aber nicht endlos teuren Winterhose. Ideal wäre bis 80, Schallgrenze 100. 

Anforderung:

- Windschutz am Knie, ideal mit Thermomaterial (Pflicht)
- Windschutz am Latz (Pflicht f. längere Ausfahrten im Jan./Feb)
- hochgezogener Rücken mit warmen Futter im Nierenbereich (soll in der Hose sein, damit nichts verrutscht)
- Thermo Material, f. Temperaturen von -5° bis +8°
- kein Soft Shell (Schwitztüten hab ich schon)
- Fußschlaufen (wäre schön, aber nicht Pflicht)
- vernünftiger Front Reissverschluss, damit man sich nicht endlos krumm machen muss, wenn die erste Trinkflasche wieder raus muss


Was ich bereits gefunden habe wären folgende Hosen, hat denn jemand Erfahrung mit diesen:

Stadler: 
http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop...z-traegerhose-mit-einsatz-schwarz.html,a20691
http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop...z-traegerhose-mit-einsatz-schwarz.html,a20693
http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop...se-sonic-star-mit-einsatz-schwarz.html,a20696


Rose:
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/rose-thermo-traegerhose-rose/aid:441391
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/rose-thermo-traegerhose-pro/aid:498298


Löffler (Rücken aber wohl zu kalt):
http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop/loeffler/loeffler-traegerhose-soft-shell-ws-schwarz.html,a20357

Gore:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k968/a46379/contest-thermo-bibtights-traegerhose.html?mfid=454
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k968/a34741/power-ii-thermo-bibtights-schwarz.html?mfid=454


Vielen Dank schon mal für die Antworten.

Gruss, albert


----------



## Alpenrebell (11. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche auch eine warme Bikehose mit Windstopper für den Winter.
Bisher habe ich eine Sportful Bikewinterhose die leider keinen Windstopper hat.
Aus der Erfahrung die ich im letzten Winter gemacht habe ist ein Windstopper
Gold wert wenn´s einem im Schritt nicht friert.
Hat jemand erfahrungen mit der: Craft  Performance Bike Winter Long Tights?

www.craft-sports.de/herren/kategori...raft-performance-bike-winter-long-tights.html

Fahre im Sommer am liebsten die Performance Bike Shorts von Craft weil der 
Sitzpolster so angenehm ist.

Würde mich über erfahrungen mit dieser Hose freuen.

Grüße aus Bayern

Alpenrebell


----------



## Alpenrebell (14. November 2011)

Die Craft Performance Hose hat leider keinen Windstopper wie mir der  Hersteller  heute leider mitgeteilt hat. :-(.
Somit werd ich mir wieder eine  Sportful Bikehose zulegen weil ich mit der seit Jahren zufrieden bin. Hab die  bis jetzt nur ohne Windstopper gehabt.
Diese Variante ist auch schon sehr gut  und reicht bestimmt bis Temperaturen ab 5 Grad Plus weil sie sehr gut gefüttert  ist.
Wer den Windstopper auch möchte sollt zu dieser hier greifen:

http://sportful.it/w11/cycling/fundamentals.php?id=1100836

Ach ja hätte ich beinahe vergessen diese Winterhose ist ohne Einsatz- Polster.

Wissenswertes zur Hose: 

http://www.windstopper.de/remote/Sa...ng1&activity2=Cycling&pagename=SessionWrapper

Wenn jemand weiss wo man diese günstig bekommen kann, bitte melden.

Gruß Alpenrebell


----------

